# potency of mushrooms



## Nootnam (Sep 3, 2014)

Say you are growing a big batch of mushrooms and have small and large shrooms. Have you ever noticed if you eat an 8th of small shrooms vs an 8th of large shrooms, the small ones are always going to be more potent. This is because no matter the size, upon maturity all the shrooms in that batch have the same levels of psilocybin. So next time you buy some booms, the smaller the better because they weigh less so you get more per 8th. Bigger is not always better


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 4, 2014)

you are %100 correct ime/o..
hardest shroom trips i ever had were on pinners..i used to roll lots of booms,and could save up about an oz a week of little pins the size of matches or smaller(the ones the size of match heads were usually the good size ones)..id pick em off the bigger stem bases if clusters of larger shrooms..some good knowledge to have,as i tell peeps not to give me the big ones,ill take the little ones..they gladly hand em over to make their bags look nicer with the big ones..


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 4, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> you are %100 correct ime/o..
> hardest shroom trips i ever had were on pinners..i used to roll lots of booms,and could save up about an oz a week of little pins the size of matches or smaller(the ones the size of match heads were usually the good size ones)..id pick em off the bigger stem bases if clusters of larger shrooms..some good knowledge to have,as i tell peeps not to give me the big ones,ill take the little ones..they gladly hand em over to make their bags look nicer with the big ones..


Yea I've always asked for the small ones as well. I know people who think they're getting a better deal cause they got one giant 8th ounce shroom when in reality, one tiny 8th gram shroom is just as potent haha


----------



## canndo (Sep 10, 2014)

You all are not quite right. Given a monoculture, a small mushroom that has opened is gram for gram no more or less potent than a large mushroom that has an open cap.

The theory is that the ftuit is built as the mycelial mass devotes cells to this new formation. You may have noticed that fruit do not grow in a linear way, they start slowly, a day from primordia to pin, a day or two to immature fruit body but then, over night they double in size and stature. 

What happens is that all the cells that will be in the fruit are assembled. From that point the cells become enlarged,they swell, which takes fsr less time. One can even notice that this is the time when the substrate shrinks fastest.

So, what is likely happening is that though the cells engorge they produce no more of the active chemical. In essence, after a certain point they simply dilute themselves. When a mushroom aborts, the cells never get a chance to expand.

If we could anticipate when that changeover occurs, we could pick the mushroom then and always have the most potent ones.

Bear in mind thst potency varies slightly between flushrs, the later flushes seeming to lose potency. Therr are small differences between strains but except for penis envy, the difference is slight. And also, curiously, all that folk drug lore has a basis in fact. I have seen studies that indicate that the caps are ever so slightly stronger than the stems, with the potency varying depending in the openness of the cap.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2014)

i wasnt talking about open caps,i was talking about the mini pins at the base of even small mushrooms.literally smaller than a match head...like a dark dot on the end of angel hair pasta..
ive put it to the test to prove to myself and others(more for my own curiosity),imo,my theory is sound..5 trips of bigger,"bag appeal" shrooms,and 5 trips of the pins,same batch,same amount..every time the minis won..a few friends have done te same,and concurred..perhaps iit a mental thing..idk,but its a winning observation in my book.


----------



## iconoclast (Sep 13, 2014)

Hard to tell, I've never really tried it. I usually like to mix my flushes and shrooms just to get an even mixture. I would be curious to know, though.


----------



## canndo (Sep 13, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i wasnt talking about open caps,i was talking about the mini pins at the base of even small mushrooms.literally smaller than a match head...like a dark dot on the end of angel hair pasta..
> ive put it to the test to prove to myself and others(more for my own curiosity),imo,my theory is sound..5 trips of bigger,"bag appeal" shrooms,and 5 trips of the pins,same batch,same amount..every time the minis won..a few friends have done te same,and concurred..perhaps iit a mental thing..idk,but its a winning observation in my book.



Rory. I guess my long winded response was confusing. Yes, if a mushroom is harvested before it begins to expand it is more potent.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i found this out the hard way,having a small seziure as i was getting pulled over in a friends van


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2014)

i wasnt driving all you soap-box dwellers....


----------



## shroomologist (Sep 6, 2015)

I completely agree, I am relatively new to mycology and my first cakes were larger shrooms and I also waited for caps to open. These cakes I have now for some reason are growing really small shrooms but a whole lot of clusters all over the cakes with like 10 to a cluster. I ate 3 grams Friday night and I was completely tripping my balls off. Had the most awesome time with my wife. We ate like 2.5 grams each off the cakes with larger shrooms and we just got real lazy and laughed a little bit. Nothing even close to the small ones. But does anyone know why the cakes are growing the clusters of smaller shrooms? Instead of large ones? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2015)

shroomologist said:


> I completely agree, I am relatively new to mycology and my first cakes were larger shrooms and I also waited for caps to open. These cakes I have now for some reason are growing really small shrooms but a whole lot of clusters all over the cakes with like 10 to a cluster. I ate 3 grams Friday night and I was completely tripping my balls off. Had the most awesome time with my wife. We ate like 2.5 grams each off the cakes with larger shrooms and we just got real lazy and laughed a little bit. Nothing even close to the small ones. But does anyone know why the cakes are growing the clusters of smaller shrooms? Instead of large ones? Not that I'm complaining.


Whats the temp of your incubator at? Are they the same strains?


----------



## canndo (Sep 11, 2015)

canndo said:


> You all are not quite right. Given a monoculture, a small mushroom that has opened is gram for gram no more or less potent than a large mushroom that has an open cap.
> 
> The theory is that the ftuit is built as the mycelial mass devotes cells to this new formation. You may have noticed that fruit do not grow in a linear way, they start slowly, a day from primordia to pin, a day or two to immature fruit body but then, over night they double in size and stature.
> 
> ...



This is a wonderful story canndo but...

Given your theory, the mushrooms "plump up" during the last day or two with water.

That would explain why smaller, immature fruit are stronger than older ones but only if they were fresh.

If dried then according to your little theory, they would when dry, be roughly equal in potency.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2015)

canndo said:


> This is a wonderful story canndo but...
> 
> Given your theory, the mushrooms "plump up" during the last day or two with water.
> 
> ...


I Love reading everything you post canndo and agree with all it That said just figured I would include this here. 
*
Strain development and Hybrid myths*
*Armillaria Mellea - the Honey Mushroom*
The A. Mellea (Honey Mushroom) is an attractive and complex fungus with fascinating traits. It is an edible choice mushroom that is actually parasitic, attacking and killing trees. That is why the ATCC (American Type Culture Collection) designates the fungus as a pathogen and restricts its sale, requiring a special permit to get them. The Honey fungus has been discovered to be the largest living organism. Its underground mycelial body size was determined by linking forest shrooms by DNA testing. All the shrooms of a given strain are the product of the gigantic underground mycelial mass which has been found to be as large as 36 acres. But when the underground mycelial body is considered, it is far larger than 36 acres. Acres is a two dimensional figure (length and width). This does not include the third dimension - depth. Also, A. Mellea mycelium can be luminous when young and in a spreading mode.
Here is a quote from the college textbook "FUNDAMENTALS OF THE FUNGI" 4rth ed 1996 - Landecker, concerning research with A. Mellea.

SYMPATIC SPECIATION

Sympatic speciation involves the origin of species as a result of ecological, behavioral, or genetic barriers that arise within a single population. The barriers prevent gene flow between the populations, resulting eventually in the divergence of sympatic species. These species are unable to exchange genes even though they occupy a common habitat.

This is the case for the honey fungus Armillaria Mellea, which was classified as a single species. Mating experiments with isolates from North America and Europe revealed that a group of morphologically similar but biologically distinct species was designated as Armillaria Mellea --------

*Monokaryotic mating and strain differentiation*
In a dikaryotic mushroom like the cubensis, the spores germinate in monokaryotic form, with the genes being incomplete. To complete the gene set, the hyphae from the spores have to mate, and then it can produce fruitbodies. So if two monokaryon hyphaes are paired in vitro in the lab, and no mating of the hyphae (no clamp connections - no exchange of genes) is observed - then the two monokaryons are a different specie or spore race. If the hyphae from two spores connect and join (clamp connection), this is evidence that they are of the same specie, spore race or race strain. Lab work on this is very detailed and complex because in the cubensis, only one in four hyphae (spores) are compatabile, so many monokaryons must be tried (one in sixteen chance for mating). And add to that the reality that only a small percentage of cubensis spores actually germinate.

*Genus - Specie - Race - Strain*
These new findings have revealed something that many are beginning to see in the growing of the different Psilocybe Cubensis "races" that have appeared around the internet world. The word "race", newly coined by PF, is meant to replace the commonly used word, "strains". But "strain" is still applicable, but clarified to what it actually is.
When a spore sample of a given mushroom is germinated, the mycelium differentiates into types with different growing characterstics. These are the strains, that come from the spores. The strains can be seen in the fruitings themselves. For example, a cake with PF shrooms will have specimens growing next to each other or clumped on different areas of the cake that have a different look. The colors, the cap shape, speed of growth and even propensity towards bluing is varied. There can be even sterile strains in which the gills do not develope spores. These sterile strains are sometimes selected by growers because of the "cleaness" of shrooms growing without sporulating. A strain is selected by cloning, which is done by operating on the shroom, excising a tiny fragment of flesh and transplanting the fragment into a culture medium. The mycelium that grows from the fragment is a clone of the mushroom (identical genes) and when transplanted into growing medium, it will grow into a mushroom genetically identical to the parent.

The diverse spore races that PF sells are not strains. They are very different from each other and always grow that way. Each one is identifiable from each other with distinct characteristics. Because of this, there needs to be an update on the taxonomy of psilocybe cubensis. In Biology, organisms are identified as genus and specie. In psilocybe cubensis, the genus is Psilocybe and the specie is cubensis. But what about the different cubensis races? They fit like this:

Genus
Specie
race (complete genotype) 
race strain (individual)

If a mushroom is cloned, that does not change the race. The race is in the spores but the strain is in the individual genes of the single mushroom fruitbody. If a spore print is taken from the clone and germinated, the race comes back with diverse strains in the mycelium. So therefore, a spore print is not a strain, but a race. And within the race are the myriads of strain possibilities.
*Strain development?*
Strain development is actually not a "development" but more of a cultivation technique. Certain strains of a given spore race have better fruiting characterstics than others. This is because no strains are alike. So the cultivator selects these "better" strains to improve the yield or whatever seems to be in need of "improving". But what happens is that ultimately this so called "improved strain" goes to lunch. This degradation of the strain is called senescence. When this happens, the mycelium goes inactive and becomes a non fruiter.
Also, - spore atrophy sets in. When a fruitbody is cloned and then continually reproduced that way, the spore system is bypassed which eventually makes the whole system go dead. Even if the mushroom continues to sporulate, the spores become weakly germinatible and unfruitfull. The senescent spores can even become inert with no germination - a dead end. So one can not "develop" a strain, but only select it out. Strains apparently can not be "improved". They are what they are and stay that way.

*HYBRIDS?*
HYBRID - according to Websters New World Dictionary. - 
"The offspring produced by crossing two individuals of unlike genetic constitution: specif., the offspring of two animals or plants of different races, varieties, species, etc."
The idea of hybridizing mushrooms has been jangled around for years. And apparantly, from the research and discoveries concerning the Armillaria Mellea mushroom, it is now scientifically proven that the idea of hybridizing different mushroom races or species is a myth.

The so called "hybridizing of fungi" is more like mating two selected strains. That would be possible, but then the result would still be the same specie and race and possibly a new strain, which is kind of absurd when strains are apparantly infinite. It would seem very possible that "strain hybrids" can occur. That isn't a HYBRID according to the definition (Websters New World Dictionary definition). But of course, when the spore print is taken, it is back to the full genotype spore race - with the strain or strain hybrid lost.

The research with A. Mellea has revealed the existance of these spore races which are unable to mate. The Mycologists describe this as "morphologically similar but biologically distinct species", or that these races are actually different species. This makes the taxonomy of the shrooms impossible and unworkable. But the idea of dividing the specie into spore races makes total sense. Instead of creating myriads of new specie names to designate these new spore races, the races just need to be specified in the taxonomy. For instance - Psilocybe Cubensis Equador - Psilocybe Cubensis Fanaticus - Psilocybe Cubensis Treasure coast ect. And in the case of the A. Mellea races, one can have: A. Mellea California - A. Mellea Europa or A. Mellea Japanensis ect.

In summary, this new knowledge about the unmatability of isolates of N. American and European honey mushrooms (Armillaria Mellea) shows that the theoretical hybridizing of A. Mellea is impossible. And when the clear differentiation displayed by the various races of available P. Cubensis is added to the mix, the hybrid myth is exposed.

Psylocybe fanaticus 
January 1999


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nootnam said:


> Say you are growing a big batch of mushrooms and have small and large shrooms. Have you ever noticed if you eat an 8th of small shrooms vs an 8th of large shrooms, the small ones are always going to be more potent. This is because no matter the size, upon maturity all the shrooms in that batch have the same levels of psilocybin. So next time you buy some booms, the smaller the better because they weigh less so you get more per 8th. Bigger is not always better


I've noticed this also. Years back when flushing some PF style cakes of cubies, I had one Outrageously potent batch, which also happened to be the smallest cubes I've ever grown. Been a long time, and I can't remember why, but I colonized very small (4oz) jars instead of my usual half-pints. The resulting shrooms were like the "little gnome" versions of the normal ones I was used to growing. In any case, the yield was very small, but I noticed when drying they turned so deep blue that they went indigo-black in color. I ate only 3g dry grams (as opposed to my usual 5-6g) and had a mind-melting experience, the strongest, most visually-insane trip I've ever had in all my dealings with P.Cubensis.
I've been searching for THAT level of Psilocybin/psilocin ever since, to no avail. Now I'm ready to ascend to the Pan-Cyans - copelandia species. My question is, what is a good "rational" dose to start out with, when dealing with these species. I'd rather work my way up slowly. I hear it only takes about 1g dry, or 10g wet to have a wicked experience. Anyone in the know?


----------



## canndo (Sep 14, 2015)

it is possible that you grew something else. possible. rational depends on the type.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 14, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I've noticed this also. Years back when flushing some PF style cakes of cubies, I had one Outrageously potent batch, which also happened to be the smallest cubes I've ever grown. Been a long time, and I can't remember why, but I colonized very small (4oz) jars instead of my usual half-pints. The resulting shrooms were like the "little gnome" versions of the normal ones I was used to growing. In any case, the yield was very small, but I noticed when drying they turned so deep blue that they went indigo-black in color. I ate only 3g dry grams (as opposed to my usual 5-6g) and had a mind-melting experience, the strongest, most visually-insane trip I've ever had in all my dealings with P.Cubensis.
> I've been searching for THAT level of Psilocybin/psilocin ever since, to no avail. Now I'm ready to ascend to the Pan-Cyans - copelandia species. My question is, what is a good "rational" dose to start out with, when dealing with these species. I'd rather work my way up slowly. I hear it only takes about 1g dry, or 10g wet to have a wicked experience. Anyone in the know?


Come on. You lnow


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 14, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I've noticed this also. Years back when flushing some PF style cakes of cubies, I had one Outrageously potent batch, which also happened to be the smallest cubes I've ever grown. Been a long time, and I can't remember why, but I colonized very small (4oz) jars instead of my usual half-pints. The resulting shrooms were like the "little gnome" versions of the normal ones I was used to growing. In any case, the yield was very small, but I noticed when drying they turned so deep blue that they went indigo-black in color. I ate only 3g dry grams (as opposed to my usual 5-6g) and had a mind-melting experience, the strongest, most visually-insane trip I've ever had in all my dealings with P.Cubensis.
> I've been searching for THAT level of Psilocybin/psilocin ever since, to no avail. Now I'm ready to ascend to the Pan-Cyans - copelandia species. My question is, what is a good "rational" dose to start out with, when dealing with these species. I'd rather work my way up slowly. I hear it only takes about 1g dry, or 10g wet to have a wicked experience. Anyone in the know?


Come on. You know better than to ask. Eat an 1/8.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 14, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I've noticed this also. Years back when flushing some PF style cakes of cubies, I had one Outrageously potent batch, which also happened to be the smallest cubes I've ever grown. Been a long time, and I can't remember why, but I colonized very small (4oz) jars instead of my usual half-pints. The resulting shrooms were like the "little gnome" versions of the normal ones I was used to growing. In any case, the yield was very small, but I noticed when drying they turned so deep blue that they went indigo-black in color. I ate only 3g dry grams (as opposed to my usual 5-6g) and had a mind-melting experience, the strongest, most visually-insane trip I've ever had in all my dealings with P.Cubensis.
> I've been searching for THAT level of Psilocybin/psilocin ever since, to no avail. Now I'm ready to ascend to the Pan-Cyans - copelandia species. My question is, what is a good "rational" dose to start out with, when dealing with these species. I'd rather work my way up slowly. I hear it only takes about 1g dry, or 10g wet to have a wicked experience. Anyone in the know?


At least.

Ssshhhiiiiiiiittttt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I've noticed this also. Years back when flushing some PF style cakes of cubies, I had one Outrageously potent batch, which also happened to be the smallest cubes I've ever grown. Been a long time, and I can't remember why, but I colonized very small (4oz) jars instead of my usual half-pints. The resulting shrooms were like the "little gnome" versions of the normal ones I was used to growing. In any case, the yield was very small, but I noticed when drying they turned so deep blue that they went indigo-black in color. I ate only 3g dry grams (as opposed to my usual 5-6g) and had a mind-melting experience, the strongest, most visually-insane trip I've ever had in all my dealings with P.Cubensis.
> I've been searching for THAT level of Psilocybin/psilocin ever since, to no avail. Now I'm ready to ascend to the Pan-Cyans - copelandia species. My question is, what is a good "rational" dose to start out with, when dealing with these species. I'd rather work my way up slowly. I hear it only takes about 1g dry, or 10g wet to have a wicked experience. Anyone in the know?


Well,its like @canndo said earlier. By decreasing the amount of nutrition available to your mushrooms when you spawned them was probably directly responsible for the size of the flush. So, when you ate 3 grams of small cubes vs 3 grams of lets say average size or large cubes you had to consume a larger number of mushies. No matter the size of the mushroom the tryptamines contained inside it are allocated in the primordial phase of its life.(Right after Hyphonial knots form) So, its not the grams you consume but really the actual amount of independent fruiting bodies you eat that dictate the intensity of the trip. Pans are in there own league a 1g trip is very much the equivalent of an 1/8 of cubes. But, the same could be said of Ps. Azure, Cyan, Semi. The real difference is these other species contain other tryptamines/alkaloids not contained in cubes and at higher levels.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

Fungi Perfecti > Psilocybe Mushrooms
*Photo Galleries*
*Psilocybe Mushrooms*
These images appear in the book *Psilocybin Mushrooms of the World* by Paul Stamets. They are for informational purposes only and should not be used alone for identification. All photographs are copyrighted by Paul Stamets, all rights reserved, not for re-distribution without written permission.

*Psilocybe azurescens*
*Common Names*

"Astoriensis"
"Flying Saucer Mushroom"
"Indigo _Psilocybe_
"Blue Runners"
"Blue Angels"

*Habitat*
This mushroom naturally grows, often prolifically, along the northern Oregon Coast near Astoria, Oregon, favoring the beachland interface. *Psilocybe azurescens* has a strong affection for dune grasses, especially *Ammophila maritima,* with which it is closely associated. Generating an extensive, dense and tenacious mycelial mat, *P. azurescens *causes the whitening of wood. Fruitings begin in late September and continue well after the first frost, often fruiting into late December and early January. An adaptive species, outdoor beds have been established with ease in California, New Mexico, Wisconsin, Vermont, and Ohio.




*Psilocybe baeocystis*
*Common Names*

"Baeos"
"Knobby Tops"

*Habitat*
Found on decaying conifer mulch, in wood chips, or in lawns with high lignin content. Occasionally growing from fallen seed cones of Douglas fir. Found in the fall to early winter and rarely in the spring. (I once found it as late as June 20.) First reported from Oregon, common in Washington, British Columbia, and elsewhere in the Pacific Northwest.



*Psilocybe cubensis*
*Common Names*

"Golden Tops"
"Cubies"
"San Isidros"
"Hongos Kentesh"

*Habitat*
Found throughout the southeastern United States, Mexico, Cuba, Central America, Northern South America, and throughout the subtropical Far East including India, Thailand, Vietnam and Cambodia, and regions of Australia (Queensland). Typically, the largest fruitings of this species are seen in the two months prior to the hottest period during the year. In the southeastern United States, May and June are the best months for picking, although they can be found up until January.



*Psilocybe cyanescens*
*Common Names*

"Cyans"
"Blue Halos"
"Wavy-Capped _*Psilocybe*_"

*Habitat*
Grows in humus enriched with woody debris, amongst leaves and twigs, in wood chips, sawdust, or in debris fields rich with rotting wood. Often under mixed woods at the edges of lawns, along paths, and in heavily mulched rhododendron and rose gardens. Found in the fall to early winter in the Pacific Northwest. Reported from the western coastal regions of North America (from San Francisco, California to southern Alaska), and also widely spread throughout the United Kingdom, across much of temperate Europe, from Italy to Germany to Spain to Sweden.



*Psilocybe cyanofbrillosa*
*Common Names*

"Rhododenron _*Psilocybe*_"
"Blue-Haired _*Psilocybe*_"

*Habitat*
Primarily a coastal species, found from Northern California (Eureka/Arcata) north to British Columbia. Associated with bush lupines and especially common on flood plains on river estuaries flowing into the Pacific ocean. Also frequently found in coastal rhododendron gardens and nurseries.


*Psilocybe pelliculosa*
*Habitat*
Grows on well decayed conifer substratum, in mulch, or in soil rich in lignin. Often seen along paths in conifer forests and along abandoned roads. Found in the fall to early winter throughout the Pacific Northwest and in Northern California.


*Psilocybe semilanceata*
*Common Names*
"Liberty Cap"
"Witch's Hat"

*Habitat*
Scattered to gregarious in pastures and in fields or in other grassy areas, especially areas inhabited by sheep and cows. Particularly abundant in or about sedge clumps of grass in the damper parts of fields. Reported across much of northern Europe (Italy to Switzerland to Holland, Norway to France), in grasslands of South Africa, Chile, and northern India. Johnston & Buchanan (1995) reported _*Psilocybe semilanceata*_ from high altitude grasslands in the central South Island of New Zealand.

In the Pacific Northwest of North America, this mushroom occurs west of the Cascades from northern California to British Columbia in the fall to early winter, and to a much lesser degree in the spring along the coastal areas of Oregon and Washington.




*Psilocybe sylvatica*
*Habitat*
Grows on wood debris or on wood chips or in well decayed conifer substratum in the fall. Known from the eastern United States (from Michigan to New York) to Ontario and the Pacific Northwest. Also reported from northern Europe.


*Psilocybe stuntzii*
*Common Names*"Stuntz's _*Psilocybe*_"
"Stuntz's Blue Legs"
"Blue Ringers"

*Habitat*
Growing on wood chips or in decayed conifer substratum, also in lawns and fields, in the fall to early winter and in the spring. Reported from western Oregon, Washington and British Columbia. Abundant throughout the Puget Sound area.



*Psilocybe weilii*
*Habitat*Sometimes scattered in red clay soil topped with a thin layer of needles from loblolly pine _*(Pinus taeda)*_ underneath sweetgum _*(Liquidambar styraciflua).*_ First reported from southeastern Cherokee County, northern Georgia, USA after Hurricane Opal swept through in 1995. Fruiting from early September through November between temperatures of 45-80° F, preferring 60-75° F.

- See more at: http://www.fungi.com/photo-galleries/psilocybe-mushrooms.html#sthash.AELyIuDL.dpuf


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 15, 2015)

I mainly posed the dosage question, as I'm on bi-polar meds and want to make sure it's going to be a safe combination -


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

*

https://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/faqs/faqs_tryptamine.shtml
​*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I mainly posed the dosage question, as I'm on bi-polar meds and want to make sure it's going to be a safe combination -


Right on .... Im bored right now so I'm just pulling a finshaggy.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Right on .... Im bored right now so I'm just pulling a finshaggy.


Cool. I appreciate the info and pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

Another useful copy and paste

The links in this article should work feel free to learn more!!!!
Fungi reproduce asexually by disseminating spores. Mushrooms, along with bacteria and molds, break down waste materials. They are known as scavengers, saprophytes or parasites. A scavenger is an organism that feeds off of another dead organism, in this case, usually dead wood.

Fungi begin their life cycle as spores, released into the environment by a mature mushroom. The spores are carried by wind or are redeposited by an animal. Once the spores are in a resting state, a fine web of mycelium begins to cover the spores. Growing at a rapid pace, mycelium gains nutrients and continues to develop into a network, eventually forming into tight, circular colonies. These small colonies begin to emerge from the web of mycelium and are known as mushroom primordium. From mycelium to primordium, the process only takes a few days to a week or two. From the primordium, the fruiting body, or mushroom, begins to grow. As the fruitbody grows, the parts of the mushroom develop. If it is a basidiomycete, basidia begin to develop on the edges along the gills inside the cap. The basidia eventually develop into full-grown spores and wait to be liberated from the cap.
The life of a mushroom-----








mushroom info-
Many species of mushrooms seemingly appear overnight, growing or expanding rapidly. This phenomenon is the source of several common expressions including "to mushroom" or "mushrooming" (expanding rapidly in size or scope) and "to pop up like a mushroom" (to appear unexpectedly and quickly). In actuality all species of mushrooms take several days to form primordial mushroom fruitbodies, though they do expand rapidly by the absorption of fluids. The cultivated mushroom as well as the common field mushroom initially form a minute fruiting body, referred to as the pin stage because of their small size. Slightly expanded they are called buttons, once again because of the relative size and shape. Once such stages are formed, the mushroom can rapidly pull in water from its mycelium and expand, mainly by inflating preformed cells that took several days to form in the primordia. Similarly, there are even more ephemeral mushrooms, like Parasola plicatilis ([1] formerly Coprinus plicatlis), that literally appear overnight and may disappear by late afternoon on a hot day after rainfall. The primordia form at ground level in lawns in humid spaces under the thatch and after heavy rainfall or in dewy conditions balloon to full size in a few hours, release spores, and then collapse. They "mushroom" to full size. The slang term "mushrooms" is a gang-related term for victims accidentally shot as collateral damage simply because they popped up suddenly, as do fungal mushrooms.[4]


Not all mushrooms expand overnight; some grow very slowly and add tissue to their fruitbodies by growing from the edges of the colony or by inserting hyphae


Though mushrooms are thought to be short-lived, the fungus that forms the mushroom fruitbodies can itself be long-lived and massive. A colony of Armillaria ostoyae in Malheur National Forest in the United States is estimated to be 2,400 years old, possibly older, and spans an estimated 2,200 acres. Most of the fungus is underground and in decaying wood or dying tree roots in the form of white mycelia combined with black shoelace-like rhizomorphs that bridge colonized separated woody substrates.[5]

Main article: Psychedelic mushrooms
Psilocybin mushrooms possess psychedelic properties. They are commonly known as "magic mushrooms" "mush" or "shrooms" and are available in smart shops in many parts of the world, though some countries have outlawed their sale. A number of other mushrooms are eaten for their psychoactive effects, such as fly agaric, which is used for shamanic purposes by tribes in northeast Siberia, Russia. They have also been used in the West to potentiate, or increase, religious experiences. Because of their psychoactive properties, some mushrooms have played a role in native medicine, where they have been used in an attempt to effect mental and physical healing, and to facilitate visionary states. One such ritual is the Velada ceremony. A practitioner of traditional mushroom use is the shaman and curandera (priest-healer) María Sabina.



Psilocybe cubensis is a species of psychedelic mushroom whose principle active compounds are psilocybin and psilocin. Psilocybe cubensis belongs to the Strophariaceae family of fungi and was previously known as Stropharia cubensis. The mushroom's cap is reddish-cinnamon brown to golden brown in color with white to yellowish stipe and will turn bluish/greenish when bruised.[1]
·

Psilocybe cubensis is a coprophilic fungus (one that prefers to grow on dung or manured soils) that often colonizes the dung of large herbivores, most notably cows and other grazing mammals. It prefers humid grasslands and has been found in tropical and subtropical environments. In the US, it is sometimes found growing wild in the South, generally below the 35th parallel in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Texas.[2] It is found in Mexico, Belize, Costa Rica, Guatemala, Cuba, Dominican Republic, Guadalupe, Martinique, Puerto Rico, Trinidad, Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, French Guiana, Peru, Cambodia, India, Malaysia, Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam, Australia, Tasmania, New Zealand and Fiji.[2]
This species was first described as Stropharia cubensis by F.S. Earle in Cuba in 1904 (hence the specific name). The name Psilocybe is derived from the Greek roots psilos (ψιλος) and kubê (κυβη) and translates as "bald head". It was later identified independently as Naematoloma caerulescens in Tonkin in 1907 by N. Patouillard and as Stropharia cyanescens by W.A. Murrill in 1941 in Florida. These synonyms were later assigned to the species Psilocybe cubensis.
[edit] Entheogenic use
Its major psychoactive compounds are:
· Psilocybin (4-Phosphoryloxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine)
· Psilocin (4-hydroxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine)
· Baeocystin (4-Phosphoryloxy-N-methyltryptamine)
· Norbaeocystin (4-Phosphoryloxytryptamine)
Individual brain chemistry and psychological predisposition play a significant role in determining appropriate doses. For a modest psychedelic effect, a minimum of one gram of dried Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms is ingested orally. 0.25-1 gram is usually sufficient to produce a mild effect, 1-2.5 grams usually provides a moderate effect. 2.5 grams and higher usually produces strong effects.[3] For most people, 3.5 dried grams (1/8 oz) would be considered a high dose and may produce an intense experience. For many individuals doses above 3 grams may be overwhelming. For a few rare people, doses as small as 0.25 grams can produce full-blown effects normally associated with very high doses. For most people, however, that dose level would result in virtually no effects. Due to factors such as age and storage method, the psilocybin content of a given sample of mushrooms will vary. Therefore, some users prefer to use a formula or dosage calculator [4] to tailor the dosage to the level they wish to experience.
Effects usually start after approximately 20-60 minutes (depending on method of ingestion and stomach contents) and may last from four to five hours, depending on dosage. Hallucinatory effects often occur, including walls that seem to breathe, a vivid enhancement of colors and the animation of organic shapes. At higher doses, experiences tend to be less social and more entheogenic, often intense and spiritual in nature.
It's nearly impossible to overdose on psilocybin mushrooms since one would have to consume several dozen pounds of fresh mushrooms .[5] Nevertheless, the effects of very high doses can be overwhelming. Depending on the particular strain, growth method, and age at harvest, Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms can come in rather different sizes. It is recommended that one weigh the actual mushrooms, as opposed to simply counting them. People taking MAOIs need to be careful, as psilocybin and psilocin are metabolized by the enzyme monoamine oxidase. A MAOI reduces the body's ability to handle the mushrooms (roughly doubling their potency), and can lead to an unpleasant, prolonged, or dangerously strong experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

Dried Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms









[edit] Legality
Although it is illegal in many countries to possess psilocybin-containing mushrooms or mycelium (which can contain psychoactive substances at certain stages), it is legal in several places to own and sell spores. In the United States only the psychoactive compounds (see above) are scheduled under federal law. The spores do not contain either (but possession is prohibited by state law in Idaho, Georgia and California).[6]
[edit] Cultivation
Personal-scale cultivation of Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms ranges from the relatively simple and small-scale PF Tek and other "cake" methods, that produce a limited amount of mushrooms, to advanced techniques utilizing methods of professional mushroom cultivators, such as Paul Stamets. These advanced methods require a greater investment of time, money, and knowledge, but reward the diligent cultivator with far larger and much more consistent harvests. A number of books and online guides have been written that discuss the various techniques. The Shroomery and Mycotopia are two of the largest and most notable internet communities dedicated to sharing this type of information, another being ShroomTalk. Extreme caution is suggested if one is seeking to find psilocybin mushrooms in the wild; there are many mushrooms that look similar to Psilocybe cubensis that are actually poisonous.


1. ^ botit.botany.wisc.edu - The lobster mushroom
2. ^ Chang, S., and Miles, P.G., Mushrooms, Cultivation, Nutritional Value, Medicinal Effect, and Environmental Impact, CRC Press, 2004
3. ^ Ramsbottom J (1954). Mushrooms & Toadstools. A study of the Activities of Fungi.
4. ^ Sherman LW et al (1989). "Stray bullets and “mushrooms”: Random shootings of bystanders in four cities, 1977–1988". J. Quantitative Criminology 5(4): 297-316.
5. ^ A Fungus Among Us. Extreme Science (n.d.). Retrieved on 2007-11-14.
6. ^ "Bringing Mushrooms Out of the Dark", MSNBC, April 18 2006. Retrieved on 2007-08-06.
Psilocybe cubensis
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Psilocybe cubensis

Scientific classification
Kingdom: Fungi
Division: Basidiomycota
Class: Agaricomycetes
Order: Agaricales
Family: Strophariaceae
Genus: Psilocybe
Species: P. cubensis

Psilocybe cubensis is a species of psychedelic mushroom whose principle active compounds are psilocybin and psilocin. Psilocybe cubensis belongs to the Strophariaceae family of fungi and was previously known as Stropharia cubensis. The mushroom's cap is reddish-cinnamon brown to golden brown in color with white to yellowish stipe and will turn bluish/greenish when bruised.[1]
Contents[hide]· 1 Overview · 2 Entheogenic use · 3 Legality · 4 Cultivation · 5 Notes · 6 Further reading · 7 External links
Overview


Dried Psilocybe cubensis mushrooms
Legality
Although it is illegal in many countries to possess psilocybin-con



P. cubensis growing in a culture medium
1. ^ Stamets, Paul (1996). Psilocybin Mushrooms of the World. Ten Speed Press, pg. 108. ISBN 0-89815-839-7.
2. ^ a b A Worldwide Geographic Distribution of the Neurotropic Fungi
3. ^ Erowid (2006). Erowid Psilocybin Mushroom Vault: Dosage (shtml). Erowid. Retrieved on 2006-11-26.
4. ^ http://www.shroomery.org/6257/Magic-Mushroom-Dosage-Calculator
5. ^ Shroomery (2006). How many dried mushrooms would I have to eat to die from an overdose of psilocybin?. Mind Media. Retrieved on 2006-11-26.
6. ^ Erowid (2006). Legality of Psilocybin Mushroom Spores (shtml). Erowid. Retrieved on 2006-11-26.
Further reading
· Nicholas, L.G.; Ogame, Kerry (2006). Psilocybin Mushroom Handbook: Easy Indoor and Outdoor Cultivation. Quick American Archives. ISBN 0-932551-71-8.
· Oss, O.T.; O.N. Oeric (1976). Psilocybin: Magic Mushroom Grower's Guide. Quick American Publishing Company. ISBN 0-932551-06-8.
· Stamets, Paul; Chilton, J.S. (1983). Mushroom Cultivator, The. Olympia: Agarikon Press. ISBN 0-9610798-0-0.
· Stamets, Paul (1996). Psilocybin Mushrooms of the World. Berkeley: Ten Speed Press. ISBN 0-9610798-0-0.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

Anybody ever research or try Lepiota humei? Supposedly has to be eaten fresh and contains dmt,lsa as well as psilocin and other good stuff...

Taken from _The Mushroom Culture_(c) 1993, Issue #21, July 1993.
Available from FMRC.

PEELE'S LEPIOTA STORY AS TOLD BY S.L PEELE HIMSELF
...for all the "expert" know it alls

During the late 1970's I was devoting a lot of time collecting
different mushroom samples from pasture areas. Cow pastures to be exact.
I was collecting from Hernando, MS to Pensacola, FL. It was in the Florida area
I first noticed the white mushroom. I was intrigued by the dark and bright red
bruising. It also had white spores and not dark ones like most of the other
mushrooms I had been collecting. I first only noticed them in cow pastures, then
in gardens where cow manure had been used for fertilizer. There seemed to be a
connection with animal dung, but I had never seen the mushroom growing directly
from any dung.

Every once in a while I would run into other mushroom collectors.
Some of the psychoactive hunters talked about eating this white mushroom
and reported that it had a psychoactive effect. I was told that it was
different from what was produced by Ps. cubensis. I was now more intrigued
than ever by this mushroom.

I never saw one of these mushroom hunters eat one of the white
mushrooms, so I was somewhat skeptical. I continued trying to locate
some information on the mushroom using the library at West Florida
University....no luck. I did however believe that it was a mushroom in
the genus Lepiota. I was also aware that Lepiota had some species that
were rather toxic. I collected several of the mushrooms one afternoon
and ate a small portion to see if there was any toxic effect. The flesh
that I ate from the cap hardly had any taste. It was only slightly earthy
tasting. Three days went by with no sign of any effects. On this third
day I collected several more of the white mushrooms. I ate three average
sized mushrooms. I again noted that they really had no taste, only a little
earthy taste. Ps. cubensis has a strong and somewhat unpleasant taste to
me. Using this for a crude standard, I though that nothing was going to
happen from such a tasteless mushroom, and I remember feeling silly about
even believing the "magic" story. My wife and I then went to the University
again to do some reference gathering.

It had been close to an hour since eating the white mushrooms when I
suddenly felt myself "changed". I was having difficulties in reading. The
letters would not clear up so that I could read the print. Black waving
lines then appeared and reading was impossible. I told my wife that
something was happening to me. I did not feel intoxicated, only a slight
lightness was noticed. My eyes however were hard to focus. I remember
seeing large, floating, balls of color, and the black waving lines. I had
my wife drive us back to our room.

I was not aware of any Lepiota mushrooms that produced psychoactive
effects. Because I could not find anything on this mushroom, I published a
ms. on this mushroom to alert other mycologists. I sent out a few to other
people with mushroom interests. One of these people was Paul Stamets. He
show the ms. to Jeremy Bigwood at The Evergreen State Collfege. I received
the following letter from Jeremy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

Ethnopharmacology,
Lab 1., Room 3052,
The Evergreen State
College, Olympia, WA
90210


Mr. Stephen L. Peele,
Florida Mycology Research Centre,
P.O. Box 0000,
Pensacola, Flordia, 11111.

Dear Mr. Peele,

Paul Stamets showed me your ms. on _Lepiota peele_ peele.
Needless to say everyone is quite intrigued by a new
'hallucinogenic' mushroom species. We, at the Evergreen State
College are especially interested and have been, for the last
four years involved in chemical research with both psilocybin
and isoxazolian species. Perhaps the Lepiota that bears your
name is a new species containing a yet unknown drug.

Our team would be greatly interested in collaborating
with you on a scientific paper concerning taxonomic and chemical
aspects of this novel mushroom. I am sure you are aware of our
contributions to this field, and in March, the _Journal of
Ethnopharmacology_ will contain two papers of interest to you.

For analysis, we would need no more than three specimens
(dried) of this species. Each should weigh over a gram.**

No doubt you have been approached by other chemists working
with mushrooms. To decide with whom to work - merely look at their
papers in print. If you do ont wish to work with our team - that is
fine, but I must recommend that you find a good chemist to identify
the active compound(s).

Sincerely,
Jeremy Bigwood

February 4th, 1982

** It may take more if the drug is an 'unknown'.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I took Jeremy up on his offer. The only thing that I asked of him
was that any new compounds would not be named. I wanted all areas of
research done without having the government make anything illegal. I felt
that if a psychoactive compound was found and then named, all the government
had to do was to say "whatever compound name" was illegal to have. Jeremy
agreed and we started exchanging information and specimens to be tested. I
then concentrated a large amount of time on this mushroom. The more I
studied the mushroom in the wild, the more questions I had.

During this particular collecting season, which by the way is during
the two hottest months in the summer, July and August, there were several
weeks that went by when afternoon rains come every day. The mycelium came
up from the ground and started feeding on a pasture grass which I later
found out was "Bermuda Grass". The mycelium built a "covering" over areas
30 by 50 feet, feeding on the grass. I remember seeing this "Mat Condition"
when I picked the mushrooms I ate the day I went to the University. I could
not remember seeing the Mat Condition on the day I ate the small sample. I
thought that this Mat Condition was very important because it allowed the
mushroom's mycelium to feed on a substrate that was not normal. It had the
broader analysis of nutrients. I later concluded that this is exactly what


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

is going on. The mycelium mat was also very tough. It was not fragile or
delicate like you think it would be. It took a firm grip to hold on to it
and it would hold on to the grass tearing it out by the roots when it was
pulled up off the ground.

Take Psilocybe Cyanescens for example. Most of you might know that
this is one of the most powerful of all psychoactive mushrooms. I have
talked to other people who ate this mushroom. Some, who by the way could
boast about how many Psilocybe cybensis mushrooms they could eat, can't
even look at a mushroom they might see in the grocery store..........I
would advise anybody to go lightly on this one. The point I want to make
is that this mushroom, and Psilocybe pelliculosa, prove the somewhat theory
I have. When these mushrooms are grown under liquid media, they do not
produce any psilocybin or psilocin. This was also found to be true by P.
Catalfomo and V.E. Tyler, Jr.. They published the same findings about
Psilocybe cyanescens and Psilocybe pelliculosa......they do not produce
psilocybing or any other analogs (Catalfomo, P. and V.E. Tyler, Jr. _The
production of psilocybin in submerged culture of Psilocybe cubensis_
LLoydia 27:53-63, 1964). However, once the mycelium of one of these two
is transferred to an agar or grain media, it does produce psilocybin and
psilocin. This finding sets the stage for a landmark statement by myself.
Using Psilocybe cyanescens and Ps. pelliculosa for standards, I suggest
that "in some types of mushrooms the mycelium may find it's way to a new
feeding substrate and this new substrate that is not normally used by the
particular mushroom or will support complete growth of said mushroom,
allows the mushroom to produce compounds not normally produced because of
the addition of needed nutrients. In these cases, the mushroom was always
capable of producing such compounds but the needed nutrients were never
there on the normal substrate." This phenomenon may very well explain why
some mycologists and mushroom hunters suddenly become ill after eating a
mushroom they identified as a safe edible (eaten many times by the same
victim). Say for instance you found an Oyster mushroom growing from a
large fallen tree. On the tree was say some raccoon dung that the Oyster's
mycelium grew out on.........this would supply new and different nutrients
not usually found by the Oyster mushroom. The mycelium in turn uses the new
nutrients and produces a bad toxin. You pick mushrooms produced in the dung
area and suddenly you are telling everybody you were poisoned by an Oyster
mushroom......and you know without a doubt that no misidentification
had occurred. How many times have I heard this story? This may be what is
going on with the Peele's Lepiota. I now know that when these Lepiota
mushrooms are picked and there is no mat condition, there are no effects.
I also now know the pH of the fruiting area is also paramount. I had
sent Jeremy some soil samples from where I had collected the Lepiota and
he confirmed thath the pH of 4 - 5.6 (the pH of the soil samples I sent)
was very important. I wondered why the pH in the areas so acid like, and
I later found out. When the cows would lay down for the night, they would
all lay sort of close together. In the morning when they woke up, they
would all stand and urinate in the area.......this is what was changing the
pH.

Oct. 1, 1982, Jeremy writes to me saying the following: "A test in
Sprague Dawley rats is underway. No deaths yet - but I am waiting to see
the offspring who ate (without coaxing) and without any other food, a 2.5
gram fresh (cap unopened) specimen. In the growth chambers I continually
notice that young specimens have a volva - and these become caved at
maturity - with having white fuzz - rendering the volva invisible - can you
check field specimens?" When I checked field specimens I found the same
thing. The very young mushrooms did have a volva, but when the mushroom
matured, it had no volva or any signs that one was once there. Jeremy
continued his trials with the rats never seeing any effects from the Lepiota
mushroom.

Jeremy then started telling me in his letter of Oct. 12, 1982, that
Michael Beug and his one time student Paul Stamets were continually
harassing him for working with me on the Lepiota mushroom. Paul's gripe
was that I named the mushroom after myself. This is untrue as Jeremy and


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2015)

his team have the common name of Peele's Lepiota, later to be identified as
Luecogaricus ginerascens, and then later as identified by myself as Lepiota
humei. Jeremy said in his letter that Paul asked him "How could you work
with such an egotist?" If I had carried a mirror - I would have passed it
to him!. I told him that you were unfamiliar with this field and the
intricacies of nomenclature procedure - but that I felt the common name
"Peele's Lepiota" was acceptable because I do not mind a common name which
carries the name of a person." I also needed some type of name in order to
place it in FMRC's catalog. Jeremy then goes on to tell me that he had
worked 5 months to cultivate a fruiting of the mushroom and that 24 liquid
media did not produce any results.

By the first part of 1983, Jeremy had not only isolated the new
active compound in the Lepiota, he had even synthesized it. The compound
itself had a short life of only a day or two and the it broke down to some
other non-active compound as psilocybin and psilocin will do. Jeremy told
me that the only way he found to slow down the breakdown and make the
compound last longer, was to submerge the mushrooms in chlorinated water.
The chlorine helped hold the compound's structure. Because of this, this
mushroom cannot be dried and then stored for later testing.....the compound
will no longer exist. Jeremy also asked me if I had smoked any freshly
dried samples. I told him no. He then pointed out that the same effect
would occur. According to Peter Stafford, Jeremy told him the mushroom
contained LSA, DMT and many other alkaloids.

Jeremy continued testing on the rats never seeing any effects. His
sacns for compounds in the mushroom also continued. He told me that the
only other mushroom that he had ever worked with that showed as many
different compounds and different peaks was Panaeolus subbalteatus. He
also told me that they had found a compound produced by the human brain.
I do not remember the compound's name, but I do remember Jeremy telling me
that it was the first time this compound was ever found in any plant tissue.
Jeremy then called one morning telling me that someone had broken into the
lab he was working and had sabotaged all of his standards. All of the
cultures had been padlocked......they did not get any of this. He told me
that a lot of other people were mad and upset because they did not know
what was going on. They all wanted to be number one and could not stand
taking a backseat while this research was leaving them behind. He never
told me who he thought broke into the lab, but I have always had my own
ideas. Jeremy then left the University and moved all the research to
Vashon Island and started working with Jonathan Ott. Jeremy then left to
go to Nicaragua......I never heard from him again.

We might have learned many new things about mushrooms, but because
Jeremy was not allowed to work in peace at the University, this important
research still stands today as unfinished. Jeremy and I both received undue
harassment and skepticism by our colleagues while trying to find the
truth.........I still today 10 years after get bad comments over this by
other "so called mushroom experts" who know it all. I hope that these
people and the ones who broke into Jeremy's lab will someday think about
what they have done. I have always felt that my purpose in mushrooms was
to increase awareness and knowledge in this area............What have these
people done or contributed to help serve this objective? I think nothing
else is needed to be said.

From this point on I will refer any comments to me on Peele's
Lepiota to this article. I am not responsible for any of the subject matter
which may appear in other publications by other authors on Peele's Lepiota.
I only endorse this, and the Lepiota peele, Peele ms. of of 1982 both
published by FMRC.







I got bored


----------



## canndo (Sep 16, 2015)

Interesting to me.


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> his team have the common name of Peele's Lepiota, later to be identified as
> Luecogaricus ginerascens, and then later as identified by myself as Lepiota
> humei. Jeremy said in his letter that Paul asked him "How could you work
> with such an egotist?" If I had carried a mirror - I would have passed it
> ...


Wow, you are a wealth of information on our favorite fungi  Thanks for all of it, and keep up the great work !


----------



## shroomologist (Sep 16, 2015)

So I found what looked like a B+ cubensis in a cow field down from me, I didn't like any sports I just used some tissue to try to start some cakes. All the jars kept getting contaminated and I dumped in them outside. Shortly after the last Pink Moon we had I had a mushroom come up and I collected the spores. I finally got some jars to colonize and I got some shrooms growing but they were all in clusters of really skinny stalks that look like those pictures of the blue halos that someone posted after my last post. I'm not complaining because they're really potent but I was just wondering how that could happen, I did do a multi strain inoculation so I don't know if they can change strains like that or not but was just wondering if its possible for them to change from cubes to cyans or whatever. And to answer the other question it has been about 87 degrees in my fruiting chamber room.


----------



## shroomologist (Sep 16, 2015)

oops where that says I didn't like any sports what I said was I didn't collect any spores I just used the tissue​


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2015)

No, they won't do that. Ever.


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 18, 2015)

canndo said:


> No, they won't do that. Ever.[/QUOT...


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a question about Pan-Cyan cultivation. I have a good (cow manure /BRF) recipe for making PF-Style cakes (modified with manure), a TEK that reportedly works with Pan-Cyans. My question: Do the cultures need higher temps in order to colonize than P.Cubensis? I would always just leave the P.C. cultures on a shelf @ room -temps an had great results every time. I understand the Pans need higher temps to colonize /flush than Cubies. Can anyone offer some sound advice on this? Do in need to keep the cultures in 90f temps to colonize them properly?


----------



## shadysmalls (Sep 20, 2015)

Planning on on doing shrooms for the first time, can anyone offer advice on dosage and best way of consumption am thinking tea?
Peace
Shady


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 20, 2015)

shadysmalls said:


> Planning on on doing shrooms for the first time, can anyone offer advice on dosage and best way of consumption am thinking tea?
> Peace
> Shady


Go here:

http://rollitup.org/t/trying-shrooms-today.880602/


----------



## shadysmalls (Sep 21, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/trying-shrooms-today.880602/


Awesome link, thanks bro


----------



## New Age United (Sep 21, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> I mainly posed the dosage question, as I'm on bi-polar meds and want to make sure it's going to be a safe combination -


Just so you know I'm paranoid schizophrenic and on medication to keep me stable and I take mushrooms fairly often. I stick to low dosages though 1-3 grams and I do fine. I do this at my own risk though and am not certain what the effect will be on you, all I can say is that schizophrenia is much less stable than bipolar disorder imo.


----------



## shroomologist (Oct 22, 2015)

These are my first rye seed jars so I'm having a hard time telling if they are colonized or contaminated.


----------



## shroomologist (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## shroomologist (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are good because its been a few weeks and no color changes, I.e. green,yellow,brown etc.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

from the pics i see............your gtg man! i wanna grow out liberty caps.......ive heard they are truly the best!


----------



## shroomologist (Oct 22, 2015)

If I'm gonna pour my rye seed jars in trays am I going to need to case them? And if so what makes the best casing?


----------



## shroomologist (Oct 22, 2015)

Never had liberty caps. I found a lone common cube in a field down the road right across the fence and that's what I used to get started. Was thinking of ordering some amazonian spores but not sure if it would be worth it. I mean I have all I could possibly need right now.lol


----------



## New Age United (Oct 22, 2015)

shroomologist said:


> If I'm gonna pour my rye seed jars in trays am I going to need to case them? And if so what makes the best casing?


Yes you'll need to case them 70/30 vermiculite to coir.


----------



## shroomologist (Oct 22, 2015)

Thnx for the info


----------

